# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Przyczyny otyłości

## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy prawdą jest, że większości przypadkach otyłość u ludzi wywołana jest czynnikami genetycznymi? Czy jest to choroba dziedziczna?
Czy jeśli ja mam nadwagę, to moje dzieci będą również mieć predyspozycje do bycia otyłym? Jak tego uniknąć?
Dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------


## susu

http://medyczka.pl/choroby-zwiazane-z-otyloscia-3591/
Tam napisałam odp., w której sa adresy do str. inernetowej. Poczytaj :Smile:

----------


## susu

> Czy prawdą jest, że większości przypadkach otyłość u ludzi wywołana jest czynnikami genetycznymi? Czy jest to choroba dziedziczna


Otyłość nie zalicza się do chorób genetycznych. Jednak dzieci mają predyspozycje do otyłości, jeśli rodzice byli otyli. 
Otyłość - lub przyrost mimowolny masy ciała powodować mogą też niektóre lekarstwa.

----------

